# Electret en Livewire



## ceindi (Sep 26, 2009)

Que tal amigos una pregunta hay alguna opcion de simular la funcion del Electret dentro del livewire, necesito comprobar configuraciones de un vumetro pero no encuentro este elemento. Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 26, 2009)

Hola.

Usa el Signal Generator.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

